# Biogenetix is it garbage.



## sindoctor (Dec 30, 2006)

I was wondering if anyone has spent the nearly 200 bucks for that damn kit and if so does it work.  One of my boys just bought the kit a swears by it so far but I'm still a sceptic anyone have any info for me?


----------



## ShapeUP (Dec 30, 2006)

sindoctor said:


> I was wondering if anyone has spent the nearly 200 bucks for that damn kit and if so does it work.  One of my boys just bought the kit a swears by it so far but I'm still a sceptic anyone have any info for me?



"SEE MANUFACTURER'S LABEL FOR
ADDITIONAL PRODUCT INFORMATION
AND SUPPLEMENT FACTS PANEL.

Rapidly Burns Fat
Enhances Nutrient Delivery & Pumps
Increases Size & Strength
PHYSIQUE-ENHANCING SOLUTIONS THROUGH SCIENCEWelcome to the scientifically-advanced world of BIOGENETIX - where muscular, lean physiques reign! Here, your unyielding resolve and passion is fused with the latest technological developments in supplementation to help you construct a more powerful, ripped body than you ever dreamed possible!INCLUDES:
LIPOGEN-X - Liquid fat burner
VASOGEN-X - Nutrient delivery & pump agent
VOLUGEN-X - Xtreme cell volumizer
BIOGENETIX BOOK - Explains how to use the kit, diet and training programs
"

SO he paid 200 dollars for something that doesn't even tell you whats inside it?

Sounds like garbage...overpriced garbage at that..


----------



## ShapeUP (Dec 30, 2006)

Check out http://www.bio-supplements.com

For more info...

Sounds like overpriced Arginine, Creatine, and Tyrosin/ Green Tea/ YOhimbe..

In a couple different foms, AKG's, Ethyl Esters, and decanoate's.....

COuld buy the bulk forms of all of these for probably less and last longer...


----------



## sindoctor (Dec 30, 2006)

Well he caught it on sale for around 145 or so but there claim to fame is creatine d2t  which contains creatain deconate and 11-hydroxy-yohimbine in the fat burner and No-d2t and  NO deconate or some shitlike that.  They say in the biogenetics clames in the booklet thats the reason the price is so hugh.  I dunno personally I think its bull you can spen that much money on otehr shit for more than 116 pills per bottle or so


----------



## dontsurfonmytur (Dec 31, 2006)

this is basically one of those super stacks all from one company
liek the BSN stack wehre u get the no-xplode, axis ht, cell mass, the fat burner duno the name, and etc.

i wouldnt mind trying somethign like that out but not wroht all that $ u kno


----------

